# The easiest low carb diet ever for £50 a week ish



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Thought I'd write my cutting diet up as I feel I've got the hang of it now and wanted to share some easy tips to others.

You can slightly adjust amounts to add or subtract calories but this is so simple since I only adjust the fat.

You will need some cheap Tupperware, these are like £1 from Asda and come in packs of 2 or 3 I think from memory:



The Vaseline is to show scale 

Some kitchen scales, £5-10 depending where you buy, the make "Salter" are a safe bet.

A hand blender £5 Tesco or Asda.

The diet is about £50 a week and all natural, considering a night out these days is £60-100 this is !

It also takes minimal prep time (15 mins on a Sunday) so also no excuses for "oh, I haven't got time" rubbish!!!

It's also busy people and office friendly, permitting you can get to a microwave, doesn't matter if you can't, just means 2 mins the night before is added to the prep time.

Ok, so the prep is 5 Tupperware filled with 50g almonds, another 5 with 30g grated cheese. That's it!!!

7am - cold water or water and ice cubes then frozen blueberries & raspberries 50g each (weight it into a shaker) and 60g whey plus a little smooth all natural peanut butter 10-15g or 10-15g of coconut oil or any decent oil, flax, extra virgin olive oil etc but the peanut butter or coconut oil tastes banging with chocolate whey, other oils go better with strawberry, banana type flavours. Use the hand blender until smooth. Takes 10 mins or less.

10:30 - 3 XL free range eggs (Asda, they are massive haha) beaten in a bowl and 30g grated cheese. Microwave 2 mins for yummy scrambled eggs 

13:30 - the salad you made with 100g cottage cheese and a tin of tuna with a tablespoon of oil, chilli oil is amazing for big flavour.

16:30 - tin of mackerel or sardines with 50g of almonds.

Theres no times now as everyone trains at different times but its pretty straight forward. There's 3 more meals.

?time? - Evening training.

Whey shake post workout 30g

Evening meal - a lean meat and green veg (I eat a big bowl of broccoli from a freezer bag) 4 mins microwave and usually frozen fish as its quick, 200g pollack is cheap.

Bed time snack - Half tub of quark and half a scoop of nice flavoured whey mixed in like angel delight.



Ok, so to make it even easier here's a basic shopping list...

Tupperware 10 for the nuts and cheese.

Kitchen Scales

Hand blender

Just go Asda, it's cheaper and they have it all:

Salad - some mixed leaf bags and whatever you like, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, peppers, red onions or spring onions etc the more colour the better.

Asda XL free range eggs

Cottage cheese 2 tubs

Quark 3 tubs

Grated cheese

Raw Almonds - 250g or more

5 tins tuna with a little oil

5 tins sardines or mackerel

Frozen blueberries n raspberries

Frozen broccoli or green veg

Frozen fish like pollack cos it's cheap

Chilli oil if you like it.

Typing all this on an iPhone so apologies if I missed anything.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Thought I'd write my cutting diet up as I feel I've got the hang of it now and wanted to share some easy tips to others.
> 
> You can slightly adjust amounts to add or subtract calories but this is so simple since I only adjust the fat.
> 
> ...


Looks good mate I will take note on some off this I'm trying to drop body fat ATM not sure my cal intake I guess its around 3000 when I worked my macros at 2700 but its going well with plenty off cardio and diet is chicken mince chicken mince chicken mince chicken mince lol and veg also steak here and there but as I say will take note on this when things come to a halt


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Interesting... at first look it seems there's no protein, but add it up and it's all there. Just seems odd not seeing any chicken or beef. Would save loads of prep time though. Easy to chuck in some cabs too to turn it into a bulking diet.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Stupid question, but I've never tried them... do canned sardines and mackerel come with their heads and skin on?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Interesting... at first look it seems there's no protein, but add it up and it's all there. Just seems odd not seeing any chicken or beef. Would save loads of prep time though. Easy to chuck in some cabs too to turn it into a bulking diet.


Exactly mate! I work in an office and have very little time in the evenings.

This works perfectly, you just add a little more oil or meat for calories, add a scoop or two of oats or some rice cakes on medium carb days (100-150g).

I did a mini bulk last 3 weeks by eating this kind of diet with a few more carbs in the form of oats in my morning shake, some rice cakes throughout the day and just a 1000kcal mass gain shake PWO with some sweet potato for ppwo meal  simples, clean 3250kcals!!



2004mark said:


> Stupid question, but I've never tried them... do canned sardines and mackerel come with their heads and skin on?


No heads or tails but skin on and small but very soft but perfectly edible bones in the sardines, you don't even feel them.

Mackerel is richer in flavour but the more expensive of the two... if you like flavour and not zero carb'ing both come in spicy tomato sauce. Less overall protein but much tastier.

For the plain ones a splash of tobacco sauce makes both way more tasty


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

I wouldn't eat frozen berries at the moment has there is a hep a warning going around about them


----------



## cooper79 (Sep 15, 2008)

cudsyaj said:


> Thought I'd write my cutting diet up as I feel I've got the hang of it now and wanted to share some easy tips to others.
> 
> You can slightly adjust amounts to add or subtract calories but this is so simple since I only adjust the fat.
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate, refreshing change from most of the crap on here at times


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I love how you're so averse to prepping that you even buy grated cheese... always wondered what lazy ****er buys that stuff :lol:


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

gummyp said:


> I wouldn't eat frozen berries at the moment has there is a hep a warning going around about them


Please expand.


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

http://www.irishtimes.com/news/health/hepatitis-a-outbreak-linked-to-imported-frozen-berries-1.1469002


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

gummyp said:


> http://www.irishtimes.com/news/health/hepatitis-a-outbreak-linked-to-imported-frozen-berries-1.1469002


I think the risks are relatively low if frozen berries are to blame, of which there is no concrete evidence as of yet. Keep eating those bad boys! Question: are frozen berries cheaper than fresh?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

rectus said:


> I think the risks are relatively low if frozen berries are to blame, of which there is no concrete evidence as of yet. Keep eating those bad boys! Question: are frozen berries cheaper than fresh?


Frozen is cheaper in nearly every sense plus I prefer it knowing it's been picked or dug up and frozen quickly, retaining it's goodness rather than "fresh" which is questionable considering it's probably spent a week in a lorry from Spain :-/


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

cudsyaj said:


> For the plain ones a splash of tobacco sauce makes both way more tasty


Good looking diet though I presume the above is only for heavy smokers?


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

cudsyaj said:


> Frozen is cheaper in nearly every sense plus I prefer it knowing it's been picked or dug up and frozen quickly, retaining it's goodness rather than "fresh" which is questionable considering it's probably spent a week in a lorry from Spain :-/


I don't really eat fruit as I try to keep away from sweet things, but I could use some frozen raspberries as ice cubes, and eat them as a little treat once they've done their job. Mmm a nice cool glass of Hepatitis A and Raspberry.


----------



## MuscleFood (Jul 27, 2012)

very good post.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Great post and I have taken some of it to try for next week. (I already did food for this week).


----------



## bobbill (Sep 27, 2011)

I've also taken a lot of it myself starting tomorrow. I've changed the mackerel for chicken though as I have that in.

Great post thanks!


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

Brill post will be trying this as the macro's and cal count are the same as i require.

Nice one OP.

Is a diet whey protein suited to this diet? obviously with a low carb count.. I am looking at one which has a decent amount of CLA / l-carnitine + Green tea extract per serving.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> Brill post will be trying this as the macro's and cal count are the same as i require.
> 
> Nice one OP.
> 
> Is a diet whey protein suited to this diet? obviously with a low carb count.. I am looking at one which has a decent amount of CLA / l-carnitine + Green tea extract per serving.


What's your reason for going for a diet powder over standard whey?


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

with those extra's included in the shake wouldnt they be beneficial for a cut? or have i just fallen for hype??


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

@cudsyaj

Just wanted to say cheers for this mate ! Very good post, repped :thumbup1:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> with those extra's included in the shake wouldnt they be beneficial for a cut? or have i just fallen for hype??


Well I don't know which specific one you're talking about. From my experience diet powders usually just contain less protein and more carbs than standard whey as they are in intended as a low carb meal replacement, rather than a straight protein supplement. All protein contains 4 cals per gram.. so there is no such thing as a low cal protein.

The few extra things they have in them, may or may not make a difference, but I'd imagine it'd be far cheaper to buy these separately from somewhere like MyProtein.

As far as 'can you use the diet stuff in place of whey', yes, but you have to realise the macro breakdown might be different. i.e. a whey concentrate may have 40g of protein and 3g of carbs per 50g scoop, and a diet MRP might have 25g protein and 18g carbs.


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

I assume i am allowed to mention as they are a forum advertiser - the one i was looking at was the Bulkpowders diet protein. I guess you are right with the protein content being a % less perhaps due to the additonal constituents etc.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> I assume i am allowed to mention as they are a forum advertiser - the one i was looking at was the Bulkpowders diet protein. I guess you are right with the protein content being a % less perhaps due to the additonal constituents etc.


Well as expected protein is lower (82% v 65%), but most of that is replaced with carbs (not the additional constituents as these are very small quantities in terms of overall weight), and it's more expensive (which I always find odd).

I can't really comment whether the cla and l-carnitine is worth the extra cost (also considering the loss of protein) as I don't really know (or care lol) what they do. It's not got the lowest protein content of the so called 'diet protein' I've seen and the few grams of protein you'd get less is neither here or there in the grand scheme of things... so your call really.

Personally I'd go for the standard whey as I'm a sceptical ****er when it come to supplements (well legal ones anyway lol). All I see is you're paying 25% more for 20% less protein.


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

fair shout mate - thanks for the advice.. :thumb:


----------



## big-tiddh (Dec 18, 2012)

which protein do you use 2004Mark?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

big-tiddh said:


> which protein do you use 2004Mark?


I've not used any whey for over six months tbh, but in the past I've always used bulk powders pure whey or MP impact whey, both unflavoured. Both are fine.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

big-tiddh said:


> Brill post will be trying this as the macro's and cal count are the same as i require.
> 
> Nice one OP.
> 
> ...


Personally just buy a standard whey blend of a high quality (fast, medium and slow release proteins) I buy CLA in caps and use a thermogenic as I love caffeine and it has green tea extract etc in it anyway

As @2004mark says most supplements are just that... nothing beats a good nutritious diet and a good quality whey (good quality is % of protein not price) apart from the illegal stuff lol.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Been on this diet for about 3 days and its wicked. Goes well with dnp as well lol


----------



## UKLifter88 (Sep 19, 2011)

£50 a week!! Twice what I spend on petrol


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

Going to borrow some ideas from this thanks mate, reps!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Really well written and easy to follow, I will use some of it, thanks


----------



## methos (Dec 23, 2008)

Giving it a go too. Cheers mate!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

The-One said:


> Good post but i cudnt eat half of that i hate makerel, sardines and quark and cheese, any substitutes for them?


You're eating for a look, food becomes fuel, I don't like half of that either  this was deigned to take only 15 mins prep once a week cos I want "the look" with the least effort.

Maybe chicken breast with olive oil or nuts instead of mackerel or sardines?

Quark, um, maybe Greek 0% yoghurt?

Cheese, seriously dude... who doesn't like cheese lol... substitutes, um, maybe chilli oil or perhaps some choritzo sausage pieces would go well (real choritzo only and go sparingly same as I have been with the cheese)??


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

Is this classed at a keto diet?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Quark, Whey and Angel Delight all mixed together?? How does that taste?


----------

